

Dumbest Business Ideas of All Time (That Made Millions) - bond
http://www.toiletpaperentrepreneur.com/big-success-stories/dumbest-business-ideas-of-all-time

======
altrego99
Goes to show in business, much of it depends on your salesmanship skills, and
above all, luck.

